# Meet my babies



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

These are my babies, I love them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

And very sweet they are too!! thanks for sharing their photos


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are super cute and have great markings! What breed are they?


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

They are American Shorthair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ellsbells (Jul 17, 2013)

Your babies are lovely :luv


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Cuties


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Love their markings!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks so much. Here's a couple of more pics.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! gorgeous!! What are their names?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cute is an understatement  Gorgeous!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww I love the snuggly shot! Are they related?


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's the story. Tali is the black and silver 4yr old. She is the smartest cat I have come across. She is a very high energy girl. I just stocked up on 5 lazer lights to keep her busy in the evening.
The multi colored one is Spike. He is joining our family in 3 weeks. He is 1yr and suppose to be a doll. He will bein a show the end of July then comes to us.
The brown guy is Tobe. The sweetest guy around. He could stay on your lap for hours. I always kissed his head a million times a day. We had to put him to sleep 3 months ago. He was so sick and in terrible pain it broke my heart.
I still get choked up thinking about him and the tears keep coming!! So now Tali will have a playmate and I can share my love again with 2 cats.
As you guys know it is amazing how these creatures crawl under your skin.
Would love to hear about your cats and pics would be great!
Best Regards
Susan


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

So precious, love the one of Tali on her back, and of course the snuggly one - how adorable!!!


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

The contrast in Tali's markings is so striking! What a beauty. So sad to hear you had to put one of your babies down, it's an awful thing to go through. Hopefully the new addition will ease both yours and Tali's pain a little


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks So much for being understanding. Yes Tali's markings are very striking. Her personality is very striking. She's a very little cat, she weighs 5 pounds. Here is some more pictures of her.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I always absolutely loved silver tabbies! She is so pretty! They all are! Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

They are absolutely stunning! Welcome to the forum, I look forward to seeing more pictures of them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's hoping the Tali/Spike alliance is a quick and long lasting bond.

Love the pics, very striking.

And sorry for your loss of Tobe. That experience is never easy.


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

They are so beautiful and sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Are American shorthairs usually small? Our kittens are 5 and 6 pounds right now and are a very cute size...but only 5 months old, so I anticipate they will get much bigger. Our kittens are domestic short hair from a rescue. The round faces on your cats are cute!


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the females are typically small. Tali is small. Spike should get to be around 12lbs. My Tobe was 8lbs. I guess it depends on their parents.
I bet your kitty is also beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

